# Flammen, Brennendes ect.



## Menschenjäger (29. November 2002)

Hi!
Ich wollt mal fragen wie ich so in meinen Hintergrund Brandflecken herbeckomme....und ich such immernoch Brushes....speziell dirty und alles was so schmutzig, verbrannt, brennend....nocturna und triberadio kenn ich schon....bzw. könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben wie ich so ein schmutziges (möglichst realwirkendes) Hintergrundbild hinbekomme? Das wäre echt supertoll...aso bei mir im Photoshop steht alles auf englisch  wäre cool, wenn ihr tips habt mir die dazugerhörige funktion auch auf englisch hinzuschreiben...oder wisst ihr wie ich mein Photoshop in deutsch umwandeln kann? (ich habs verpasst bei der Installation Deutsch zu wählen (()

Vielen Danke schonmal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. November 2002)

1.) 

2.) Regeln PS - Forum lesen ( s.a. 1) )

3.) Zitat Original bei Tutorials Member "AS":



> Resources@Devianart
> Sollte reichen...


----------



## Menschenjäger (30. November 2002)

aha...vielen dank für die tolle Antwort was is s.a. 1?
Und was hab ich bitteschön falsch gemacht das du hier son komischen Kram schreibst???
Ich bin neu hier und poste zum erstenmal...und von Regeln find ich hier auch nix....na dass is ja ein tolles forum hier...man bekommt echt gut hilfe...pff


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. November 2002)

Nu hör schon auf zu heulen, er hat dir ja geholfen. Klick doch einfach mal auf den Link...

/Kapro


----------



## Menschenjäger (30. November 2002)

oh hab ich gar net gesehn, sorry


----------

